# Does anyone shoot an "origional" senior portrait anymore?



## dpolston (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm pretty new to "senior" portraits and I am being asked more and more to shoot them. I have always thought myself to be pretty good at taking a portrait but every now and then, I look to see what's out there. 

I just waisted an hour of my life that I'll never get back looking at cookie cutter, overprices cheesy senior shots on the web.  Who out there takes interesting photos for these kids and their families? 

I just want to give up the whole profession if this is the standard that we call acceptable! 

There is a glimmer of light here, but this is the only one I saw. 

http://www.quicksilverseniors.com/Default.aspx


----------



## JIP (Oct 26, 2007)

I think alot of what you see on the forum is a great break form the standard that I was used to (hint I graduated in 1989).  Try looking at some of the senior galleries tha thave been shown here I think you should like them.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey THAT site was AWESOME!  Thanks for the link.  Anyhow - i like the ones I see here.  I graduated in 97' and let me tell you my senior pics were the cheesiest things you have ever seen and the guy that did them has a contract with the high schools in the area.  The school actually tells you to go to him!  And he sucks!  LOL


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure i'm going to be doing some seniors next week, and when I know i have the clients hooked, i'm going to ask them what they do (for props). For example, if one was a football player, they'd be in their pads for example. And everything would be on location. The studio is claustrophobic, or at least it was for me when I had my portraits done, and the weather has been nice lately.

This was some of the processing that I was thinking of doing for them as well as an option:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97184


----------



## JubbaKing (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes. There are tons of them.

My favorites:
Tim Schooler (my favorite poser of women and natural light user)
Tim Kelly (portraits like these will outlast fads and you can charge more for work like this)
David Junion (creative guy, love his lighting and his creativity with his collage work. I've watched him work before and he has great energy)
Jeff & Julia Woods (Slick, very modern style)
Vicky Taufer (Great lighting and well....everything)
Dan Brouillette (Very modern look to a lot of his photos. I love the locations he finds)
Colleen & Co (Seniors are there specialty by far)
Ron Kramer (http://www.houseofphotography.com/) <- Classical portraiture that looks fantastic. Do you consider these to be in your bad category?

People like that.


----------



## dpolston (Oct 27, 2007)

JubbaKing said:


> Ron Kramer (http://www.houseofphotography.com/) <- Classical portraiture that looks fantastic. Do you consider these to be in your bad category?



I think those are great... almost too great (if that makes sense). There very well lit, brightly colored, crisp, clean... they're great; the absolute ideal professional studio shot.  But it kind of makes me think  they need to have clothes prices at the bottom of the screen.  It is very untraditional and please don't get me wrong, but it doesn't look like a kid being a kid (not that I'm looking for the photos of a teenager in dirty sweatpants sitting on the floor of hos messy room for a senior shot).


----------



## dpolston (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay... I have just spent an hour out of my life that I am glad there is an internet. Thanks Jubba! I love the web sites. great work. My hope is renewed!


----------



## Mike Jordan (Oct 27, 2007)

There is very little that is "Original" in photography anymore.  Most work that you see that looks like someone is being original is really just a better marketer or have better timing or already have a name that people pay attention to, than the people before them that did the same thing before them. 

Even most of the bad photography has been done before.  

Mike


----------



## Ockie (Oct 27, 2007)

the link in that first website is great....
awesome... very nice photo's in it...


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 27, 2007)

Great link, Jubba! 

Heck, as long as none of you take photos like my senior picture, you'll do ok:






Marian


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 28, 2007)

Mike Jordan said:


> There is very little that is "Original" in photography anymore.  Most work that you see that looks like someone is being original is really just a better marketer or have better timing or already have a name that people pay attention to, than the people before them that did the same thing before them.
> 
> Even most of the bad photography has been done before.
> 
> Mike



Agreed.  Well said.

And, one more thought....   Remember to be good before you remember to be different.

-Pete


----------



## JCleveland (Nov 1, 2007)

I graduated just a while back ('06), and I too even recieved the cheezy grad photos. my grandparents loved them. but if i could go back and had actually alloted more money and time towards photos I would have done a heck of a lot more research.. oh well, at that point i wasn't thinking in respect of having my own photos, but just to get done school! regrets!


----------



## castrol (Nov 1, 2007)

> And, one more thought....   Remember to be good before you remember to be different.




Wow! Words to live by right there.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 2, 2007)

David,
I think what you are loving about the site you mentioned, is that they are EXPOUNDING on the classic ways of doing it, using green screens, textures, and very savvy photoshop.
The posing, is not too crazy different. It's what they are doing with the photo.
Killer site by the way.  I plan on stealing some of the great ideas found there.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 2, 2007)

I love his work with kids!!! Like elsaspet, I'm going to steal some ideas from him.


----------



## Zatodragon (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, i think another reason why a lot of senior pictures out there have a similar feel because of the conditions schools say they want the picture to look.

I know all the high schools my area all wanted head and shoulder shots, no props, and nothing offensive.  Thankfully, not everyone follows the rules and usually some varied types of pictures get in.

But i believe that's a big reason why a lot of senior pictures don't have a nice, personal flare, cause schools demand lack of personality!  I know, i grad. in '03


----------



## NathanJK (Nov 2, 2007)

I think that everything has pretty much been done...but that doesn't mean you can't try to do it even better yourself!  I have kinda been shying away from shooting senior portraits recently just because its all looking like its moving in a similar direction and I don't want to try to make a 17 year old look like a Maxim model.  That, and my wife won't let me :grin:


----------



## dpolston (Nov 2, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> David,
> I think what you are loving about the site you mentioned, is that they are EXPOUNDING on the classic ways of doing it, using green screens, textures, and very savvy photoshop.
> The posing, is not too crazy different. It's what they are doing with the photo.
> Killer site by the way.  I plan on stealing some of the great ideas found there.



I am definitely stealing some of those ideas!

But I guess what I was referring too is a photo "as a whole", which does include posing, lighting, textures, blah, blah, blah. I agree that the poses aren't ground breaking, but there also not "lean on this tree with one hand on your hip and smile" (you know the "standards" that I'm talking about; "Seniors ala Olan Mills or Lifetouch"). What kid does that? 

A lot of the kids I know are comfortable when their just hanging around the house, cuddling up on the couch with a throw pillow or getting a milkshake at the local Sonic. That's what I meant. 

And by the way. Why don't I see the kids having fun? Class clown fun. Those are hilarious and show the true nature of some kids. Not every senior photo needs to be somber or what I call "boyfriend" worthy (the semi-sexy, blocked hipped, arched back portrait) or the jock holding the football in his lap.


----------



## craig (Nov 4, 2007)

If you want to be in the game then play the game. If folks are calling you to do senior portraits then understand what they want. You can put your own twist on them, but it is the person who signs the check that makes the final decision. If you are unhappy with the work then leave it. Maybe concentrate on something more editorial or commercial based.

Love & Bass


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 4, 2007)

dpolston said:


> There is a glimmer of light here, but this is the only one I saw.
> 
> http://www.quicksilverseniors.com/Default.aspx



that is someone who will ALWAYS have work...such a great idea


----------



## dpolston (Nov 4, 2007)

craig said:


> If you want to be in the game then play the game.



(I assume that was directed at me. I don't fault you for the post. Sometimes I know it looks like I am being confrontational but I'm not here. I probably would have written the same reply.)

I _do _take those "standards" because they _do _sell... don't get me wrong. But re-reading my original post I looks like it was written more out of frustration than anything. I suppose I was "fishing" for a better senior portrait but in some ways, I am hoping that the industry as a whole will quit settling for "mediocre".  We do not settle for "_mediocre medical health care_" or "_mediocre records keeping_" from our banks. 

I will continue to take these standards but hopefully I will also be able to raise the bar with each session I do. And with each new client I hope to have (because of my increasingly better portfolio), will be less and less apt to accept mediocre work from me. And they shouldn't.


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 6, 2007)

speaking of your portfolio lets see it!!!!  i couldn't find any of your work on here.


----------

